# Identify these diagonal cutters.



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Who cares? You can get angled ***** just about anywhere.

Klein has them, knipex has them, ideal has them, greenlee has them.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Harbor Freight


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The "Made in Taiwan" stamp has been worn off. And it didn't take long, either.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Who cares?


I do.




480sparky said:


> The "Made in Taiwan" stamp has been worn off. And it didn't take long, either.


So which brand are they?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

they're called junk, that's what


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

The tool snobs are out in full force i see. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Pilky said:


> So which brand are they?



They came from the 49¢ discount bin at Hardware Hank.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I just don't see what the big deal is. You can buy that style of ***** for as expensive or as cheap as you like.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Shouldn't you guys be polishing your lineman's and complaining about Klein tools. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Not really. We've nothing better to do that get our panties in a bunch over some cheap dikes. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

They are GB..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If you want to improve them, try cutting a 16d nail.... instant #10 strippers.

Need #12? Use a 10d nail. #14? 6d.

Now you got yerself not only a pair o dikes, but wire strippers as well... sumpin my Knipex's don't have.


----------



## Electric Bill (Nov 13, 2009)

Those look identical to a pair of Snap On cutters I have. They have changed them a little, but I would bet they are snap on.

http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...7&group_ID=765&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Pilky said:


> Shouldn't you guys be polishing your lineman's and complaining about Klein tools. :laughing:


I complain about klein daily, dont need a thread to complain about them... Though, It does help.

~Matt


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Who cares? You can get angled ***** just about anywhere.
> 
> Klein has them, knipex has them, ideal has them, greenlee has them.


Imagine if someone said this to you in one of your threads. All 5'2 of you would be in tears.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> If you want to improve them, try cutting a 16d nail.... instant #10 strippers.
> 
> Need #12? Use a 10d nail. #14? 6d.
> 
> Now you got yerself not only a pair o dikes, but wire strippers as well... sumpin my Knipex's don't have.


Or you can just a live romex and get the same thing...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

i have an identical pair, but mine are made by ideal. they are fantastic for pulling staples etc 

http://www.idealindustries.com/prod..._pliers&l2=stnd_diag-cutting_pliers&l3=35-029


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> Imagine if someone said this to you in one of your threads. All 5'2 of you would be in tears.


They did.

I think it was you.

How are you enjoying that $200 vetobag?

Have you picked up your wera screwdriver yet?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Those are Channelocks #447.. the jaws are on a 45 degree bend


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Electric Bill said:


> Those look identical to a pair of Snap On cutters I have. They have changed them a little, but I would bet they are snap on.
> 
> http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...7&group_ID=765&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog


I think these are the ones cause when i asked him what brand they were he said he thought they were Snap On but he's had them for so long he doesn't remember exactly.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Nonsense. Anyone that thinks the dikes pictured are Snap-ons must have bumped their head.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Nonsense. Anyone that thinks the dikes pictured are Snap-ons must have bumped their head.



Precisely. Snap-On is so proud of their tools, they stamp them with their name / logo so archaeologists 10,000 years from now will be able to readily identify them.

If you make a truly cheap pair of dikes, you won't want your name on them.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

they look like my snap on 388CF's but they arnt because snap ons name would be stamped they also look like ideals 35-029 but they arnt because they dont have yellow handles same thing with channellock not blue handles. from process of elimination i say cheap junk ones


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

Snap On cheaply laser engraves their pliers and cutters. Even though, those are not Snap On. The grips are to thin. Snap On has the extra fat cushion dip grips.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Jamuz said:


> Snap On cheaply laser engraves their pliers and cutters. Even though, those are not Snap On. The grips are to thin. Snap On has the extra fat cushion dip grips.


here are some pics of my snap ons


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm gonna add my vote for really old Snap On. I mean like from the 70's or earlier.

I have seen that design before and I for one don't think they are cheapies.


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

Electric Bill said:


> Those look identical to a pair of Snap On cutters I have. They have changed them a little, but I would bet they are snap on.
> 
> http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...7&group_ID=765&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog


That's what I was going to say. The new ones have a shorter nose.

For the record, they might not be snap-ons, but they look like mine!!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

If those are snap-on, you should find the name under the plastic on the handle underside. The number stamped will tell how old it is. IF it is snap on, it looks old enough to me to have had those handles put on later than original.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I dont get the big deal about those strap on tools....


~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

B4T said:


> Those are Channelocks #447.. the jaws are on a 45 degree bend


Those are my favorite, they hold an edge way better than Klein's.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Those are my favorite, they hold an edge way better than Klein's.


I think the bend on Klein's is much different.. it goes into the handles instead of just the jaws..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> I think the bend on Klein's is much different.. it goes into the handles instead of just the jaws..


 Yes they look like GB ..


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

knipex makes the best dikes hands down. my red handle kleins knick there cutting edge all the time. even the blue handle ones made too cut acsr knick.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> They did.
> 
> I think it was you.
> 
> ...



How are you enjoying being short?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> How are you enjoying being short?


Just fine, baby.


----------



## Electric Bill (Nov 13, 2009)

Those are Snap On for sure, I have them in my hand, they are a spot on match. :thumbsup:

By the way mine were purchased off the truck in 1997


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Those are my favorite, they hold an edge way better than Klein's.


I agree and they are only 15 bucks here in ontario at princess auto


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Electric Bill said:


> Those are Snap On for sure, I have them in my hand, they are a spot on match. :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way mine were purchased off the truck in 1997


Thanks :thumbsup: 

I guess he was right after all.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> knipex makes the best dikes hands down. my red handle kleins knick there cutting edge all the time. even the blue handle ones made too cut acsr knick.


You're buying the wrong ones then, get the 2000 series, mine still look brand new and I beat the living hell out of them..

My Knipex linesman, the only positive about those is that I can take them back to Lowe's every month and replace them with a new set.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The Klein D-2000-48 are bent like that, and they have really good case-hardened jaws.


----------

